# City & Guilds 2377-12 PAT Testing.Where I can find past exam papers online ?



## antiqcool (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi

Planning on taking the city&guilds 2377-12 PAT Testing course. Can anyone tell me where I can find past exam papers online ?


----------

